# Sanitation Hose



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just Curious.

Where does everybody store their sanitation







hoses?

Toolman


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*In the bumper I guess where it goes....... after, only after risning about 3 times with clean water..............no smell that way*_


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We store ours hose in the bumper.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I made a container out of PVC pipe. I rinse thoroughly then slip into pipe and store up front in the pass thru. I always take it out to let it dry out at home then.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I always take it out to let it dry out at home then.


Bumper here, too. But I like the idea of taking it home to dry out. Never thought of that.









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mounted a sewer hose tube on top of the rear bumper.

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I made a tube out of pvc pipe with cleanouts on each end and mounted it on top of my bumber. I live at the beach and the bumpers rust out quick storing a wet hose. Just make sure you drill drain holes in the bottom. It's on my second camper so it holds up well.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I tried to get my hose into the bumper, but it doesn't really fit with the fittings attached to the ends, and they don't come off easily. Those of you storing in the bumper, do you not have them attached permanently?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I store mine across the kids bunk bed....

is that wrong???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine stores in the bumper and the end fittings are actually squared off to fit.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I tried to get my hose into the bumper, but it doesn't really fit with the fittings attached to the ends, and they don't come off easily. Those of you storing in the bumper, do you not have them attached permanently?
> [snapback]53488[/snapback]​


Mine didn't fit in the bumper until I took a hack saw and cut off the tips of the tapping screws on the inside of bumper.

Now it slides right in.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes -- mine slides right in ...

but do keep in mind that many a good camper has torn his sewage hose from the screws that are in the square bumper -- and since Outback never seems to mount anything the same way twice just slide it in carefully...

but i do believe that the bumper is designed to house the hose completely without having to take anything off...

now my only complaint with tthe bumper is that its hard as hell to get the cap back on... and there is no drainage so whatever residue you have stays in the bumper until you flush it out ..(you would think there would be a small drain hole .. anyway)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I store mine across the kids bunk bed....
> 
> is that wrong???
> [snapback]53497[/snapback]​


Well, there's my laugh for the day. Thank you for that image.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Seems like most store it in their bumper. (Maybe I should rephrase that) Seems like most people are storing their sanitations hoses in the bumper of their tt.

I store my rear slide supports in the bumper. They fit perfectly and it makes it quick and easy to set up.

Now I just need to find the best place for the hose. Has anyone tried the e-z hose carrier? Like the one at Camping World.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1483&src=SRQB

Toolman


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I bought one of the cheap plastic storage containers a Wal-Mart to keep sewer hose, extra hose, fittings and rubber gloves in. It works great if you can spare the space. I've never liked the idea of storing hoses in the bumber. To much in their to snag the hose and tear it, most are a pain to get in with the ends on them and the moisture promotes rust inside the bumper.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Toolman,

That is the one that I use. I think that I got the longest one and it works great. I think you could make one cheaper but it is alot easier to just pick one up and install it.

Gary


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I store mine across the kids bunk bed....
> 
> is that wrong???
> [snapback]53497[/snapback]​


That's a great idea Ghosty....I hadn't thought of that. I've just been throwing mine in the back seat until I got home.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

No screws to tear my hose. These are the screws that fasten the aluminum bumper cover to the bumper. Anyway, I filed off the pointy ends of the screws inside the bumper after 2 or 3 of their heads fell off for no apparent reason. Well actually it's because Keystone shoots them in with a power tool which almost breaks the heads off entirely, but not quite. Anyone else experience these screw heads falling off?

So I bought 2 extra-long stainless steel hose clamps at Home Depot and installed them near the ends of the bumper. Snipped off the extra with sheet metal shears. They are not really noticeable at all and they will not rust. Look for them in the plumbing area for use with Fernco fittings. But the result: the aluminum bumper-cover stays on and my sewer hose isn't getting tore up.

I think this qualifies as a new orignal MOD.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep mine in the storage area just above the grey/black pipe. It telescopes in/out and can be stored in about 2.5'.

Wash it out VERY well prior to putting away....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i store it in the bumper.

darrel


----------

